# ille-->ell-->el (el latín al castellano medieval al de hoy)



## ChocolateLover

Hola a todos:

Me preguntaba de cómo se evolucionó el artículo definido "el" de la palabra latina "ille". ¿Me podrían decir si es así, por favor?

En latín se decía “ille” para el caso nominal masculino. Más tarde en el castellano medieval se dijo “ell” y hoy en día se dice “el”.  “ell” tiene una gran importancia histórica, porque se decía “ille” y había que utilizar para cada sustantivo singular masculino.
 
Gracias de antemano


----------



## Alma Shofner

Pharies p. 119 "También igual que en los pronombres personales de sujeto, las formas de singular del artículo definido se derivan del nominativo, y las del plural del acusativo. La explicación para la abreviación de las formas del artículo es igual que en el caso de los pronombres clíticos: los artículos definidos son partículas de empleo exclusivamente gramatical, por lo cual no se enfatizan: **yo quiero los cuadernos. En plural este proceso de abreviación es igual al de los pronombres clíticos, cf. illós>elos>los, e illás >elas>las. En singular, como parten de las formas nominativas, los resultados son ille> el, illa>ela>el/la, illud>lo."
Saludos


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchísmas gracias

¿También sabes de dónde originó el "ell" o será un error?

Gracias


----------



## Alma Shofner

No lo sé. De hecho no sé latín. Xiao te puede ayudar. No es un error, porque está en la siguiente frase del mismo libro Pharies página 139 ejercicio #5 sección c: "Ascondudas so ell agua."  
Una compañera de clase lo va a explicar el lunes. Si aún no lo has investigado para entonces, te digo lo que ella reporte a la clase.
Saludos


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## CapnPrep

ChocolateLover said:


> ¿También sabes de dónde originó el "ell" o será un error?


Have a look at Penny (2002), bottom of p. 145 (and also §2.5.3.2.9 and §3.5.1).


----------



## Alma Shofner

Great book. Thanks for the link.
Regards


----------



## ChocolateLover

Thank you very much for the link. It looks like a great book! 

Regards


----------



## XiaoRoel

La explicación de Pharies choca con bastantes dificultades al defender la forma _ille_ y no el lógico _illum_, como hacen el gallegoportugués y las hablas leonesas.
En el caso del femenino, dada la pérdida general de la -_m_ del acusativo en los temas en -_a_- quedan igualados (especialmente cuando se pierde la cantidad vocálica) nominativo, acusativo y ablativo en _illa_. El neutro _illud_, al perder también la _-d_ final, queda igualado al acusativo masculino _illum_ en _illu_.
Pero el problema del nominativo masculino latino es que no explica las formas antiguas alomórficas _*lo*_, _*ilo*_. Además el gallegoportugués, que suele tener en estas cosas gramaticales bastante semejanza diacrónica con el español, postula sin duda un _illum > lo > o_.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------

